# How to move to Canada as American citizens



## US to Canada

We are an American family who are wanting dual citizen ship with Canada. Does anyone know the steps we must take to successfully gain this? We lived in Canada (as American citizens) for 3 years while my husband was allowed to work with the Canadian Air Force on an exchange program. We don't believe this helps us gain easier entry?

We truly enjoyed our "past life" as Americans living in Canada (Nova Scotia) and desire that life back. It is possible that my husband is getting out of the U.S. military soon and we are considering moving to Canada again if it is at all possible, as civilian ex-pats or dual citizens. My husband is a pilot. I have a PhD in motherhood 

So, in a nutshell, how do we move to Canada from the U.S.?

Thank you and sincerely,

Wannabe a Canadian!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Well, the website for Canadian Immigration and Citizenship is here: Welcome Page | Page d'accueil They seem to have a pretty comprehensive set of articles and most of the necessary forms online.

Your prior experience living in Canada definitely demonstrates that you know what you're getting into  and should give you a slight edge over someone who has never been to Canada before, but got inspired to move by a movie or something. (Don't laugh - it happens more than you would think.)

Good luck with the process - and keep us informed how your plans are coming along.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

